# Tool touch probe



## Livnpaintball (Aug 14, 2021)

I’m looking for a decent affordable tool touch off probe/plate. I found this on amazon and it checks the boxes but no reviews. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B08LQ4CW31/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A28ZWXW3ZSVNZU&psc=1


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 15, 2021)

Why not give it a try.  Who knows, it might be a good product.  You can be the first to write a review.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 15, 2021)

There you go Jim,
It may be the neatest thing since napkins.
It’s another example of how cheap the electronic components have become.


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 15, 2021)

I have no affiliation with the seller, but there are cheaper ones on eBay with what appear to be the same specs.  I did a search for "CNC tool setter NC", filtered to "US seller only".  There are cheaper options from China where this unit is probably made (item# 393307163854).

What software are you running?  My Tormach can sense probes with either a NO or NC switch, I have to manually select the proper one.  The one you highlighted from Amazon has a NC - normally closed switch, hence my eBay search for "NC".  I have no experience with the unit below, I have a Tormach ETS on my Tormach machine. 

Bruce


----------



## Livnpaintball (Aug 16, 2021)

Hi guys, I have a Acorn board, reason for it being NC is that is what Centriod recommende. It could be either as that is programmable.


----------



## Livnpaintball (Aug 23, 2021)

Bought this one instead https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B085TMXRYM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

so far my testing has it at .0001 repeatability. It has two NC switches, one for setting the tool and the other for over travel Alarm, I guess. All of the instructions are in funny hen scratches?! lol


----------



## BGHansen (Aug 23, 2021)

I like my tool setter but for "onesies" usually go to the surface plate/height gauge.  My Tormach is usually set up with the touch probe.  I have to swap connectors to use the ETS, then go into the machine and change a setting for ETS.  Probably my inexperience, but mine then requires me to set up the tool setter though if I'm putting it in the same spot on my table wouldn't seem to matter.  Hopefully your Acorn software has an option to learn the ETS height once and keep it stored!

Bruce


----------



## mysterysniper (Sep 3, 2021)

sorry i am late to the game but there is a you tube video on tool setters and i bought one from amazon or ebay like the ones linked and they are not close for what they need to be if you just off center you are screwed by hundreds. this is a name brand and this is the cheapest great quality tool setter you can buy https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B075JFR...olid=3BB6KMCHEGHLG&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
They make other but from 300 and up to 1000


----------

